# عرض ولا في الخيال اعلانك يصل الى مئات الملايين ب 100 ريال فقط



## fahoodi2009 (5 مايو 2011)

عرض ولا في الخيال إعلانك يصل الى مئات الملايين ب 100 ريال فقط 

العمل: أعمل لك مقطع فيديو لمنتجاتك مع الصور وأقوم بنشره في اليوتيوب وأقوم بإشهاره عن طريق المنتديات وارساله الى أكثر من 250 أيميل وطرق أخرى.
الطريقة: ترسل منتجاتك مع الصور وبيانات تواصل الزبائن معك من رقم جوال وغيره وكل ماتود نشره على الايميل التالي:
([email protected]) وتحدد أذا كنت تريد أرسلك رقم حسابي في بنك الرياض أو الراجحي لتحويل المبلغ وعند التحويل تبلغني على الأيميل بأسم صاحب الحساب ووقت التحويل كماهو مذكور في الوصل وأنا أبدأ بالعمل .. وهذه مقطعين مثالا للمقاطع التي سأنزلها في اليوتيوب:

http://www.youtube.com/user/2011fahoodi?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/9SLh6JNI4_Q

http://www.youtube.com/user/2011fahoodi?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/xTZAnXSTsuY

ملاحظات
1-: بالنسبة لمستخدمي اليوتيوب وصلو الى مئات المستخدمين حول العالم وهم في أزدياد ؛ وعرض منتجاتكم مع زيادة النشر راح يوصل الى أكبر عدد.
2_ بالنسبة لعدد المشاهدات راح يزداد ولكن يحتاج الى الصبر.


----------



## fahoodi2009 (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: عرض ولا في الخيال اعلانك يصل الى مئات الملايين ب 100 ريال فقط*

.............


----------



## fahoodi2009 (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: عرض ولا في الخيال اعلانك يصل الى مئات الملايين ب 100 ريال فقط*

...........


----------



## fahoodi2009 (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: عرض ولا في الخيال اعلانك يصل الى مئات الملايين ب 100 ريال فقط*

.............


----------

